# MY version of Dingles Shrimp



## walking dude (Jul 4, 2008)

Okay.........did a pastrami last weekend.........sorry it took so long to get pics..........but had issues with ImageShack..........

I didn't smoke mine in a pan, I squewered them with bamboo........

Shrimps ready for the barbie.........








On the smoker.........this is a repeat of my pastrami smoke, cause I smoked em at the same time.....since i wanted the pastrami to rest for a couple days.........







Shirmp done, and ready for the next step.............







Sauced.........we used a onion and garlic sauce......tho it was abit to sweet........







topped with cheddar and monteray jack.........LOTS of it....... =)







and Done..........finished up in the oven, cause used up all the heat in the smoker........hush Fatback..........hehehehe







Plated, over a bed of liguini...........YUM......and plenty of leftovers........HURRAY! ! !







another one i will be doing again............  ENJOY!


----------



## daboys (Jul 4, 2008)

That really looks good WD. I've got to try this one. I love anything with shrimp in it.


----------



## jocosa (Jul 4, 2008)

That looks awesome...  guess shrimp will go on my list to do as well.  

If you used something else other than what some folks have mentioned as marinade - please share?

Thanks, dude!


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm thinking the stomach enjoyed that smoke. Nice.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 4, 2008)

Nope.........str8  onto the squweres.....Darn, i can't spell that word.........hehehe.......then smoked........


----------



## walking dude (Jul 4, 2008)

skewers even..........


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks great Dude and I know it had to taste great too!!!


----------



## fishawn (Jul 5, 2008)

I really have to try this, looks wonderfull!


----------



## dingle (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks awesome Dude!! Never have enuff cheese, right?? Next time these are definitely getting put on top of some pasta, angel hair or somethin!!


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 7, 2008)

You can slide on this one because of the pasta........althought if you have not tried smoked lasagna you are missing out.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 7, 2008)

Hows that work using already cooked shrimp?
I would think a lil rubbery after the smoking....looks good though!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks great deud!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I made more this weekend. It was a big hit with my guests.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks Great Wd. You always have something up your sleeve. LOL


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 7, 2008)

That looked very easy and yet tasty, Dude. Nice post, love all the pics


----------



## walking dude (Jul 7, 2008)

shrimp wasn't rubbery, cause it was in the oven only long enuff to melt the cheese, plus the sauce was hot when poured over the shriimp.......

Having leftovers with it tonite........YUM! !


----------

